# Motor Mounts!!



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

where can i get some energy motor mounts? Do they really help in 1/4 mile times


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I've been told not to be mean to E.S. but I prefer Prothane mounts over E.S. motor mounts. For shift bushings and control arm bushings, ES is good, but for motor mounts, prothanes are better, although you will get a bit more vibration and feedback from the engine.

Technically, they can sorta help your 1/4mi, but it's not like an actual performance part, it won't increase the power you put down, just help you with some traction. If your mounts are really crappy (like mine), replacing them with harder mounts will help traction and prevent wheel-hop.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I've been told not to be mean to E.S. but I prefer Prothane mounts over E.S. motor mounts. For shift bushings and control arm bushings, ES is good, but for motor mounts, prothanes are better, although you will get a bit more vibration and feedback from the engine.
> 
> Technically, they can sorta help your 1/4mi, but it's not like an actual performance part, it won't increase the power you put down, just help you with some traction. If your mounts are really crappy (like mine), replacing them with harder mounts will help traction and prevent wheel-hop.


Both are good products and I still don't see how you can say one is better than the other? Have you tested the durometer of the urethane of both products? 

At any rate they can help 1/4 times if your stock mounts are worn as they will usually eliminate wheel hop and can help to improve your 60' times if you are a decent driver.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I jus think the Prothanes are more performance oriented and stiffer while the ES built closer to OEM specs and hardness. It's like comparing Stock shocks to GR2s to AGXs. If you want to find me someone who has used and tested both, be my guest, I still haven't said the ES are crap, I'm just saying more people prefer the Prothanes to the ES.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I jus think the Prothanes are more performance oriented and stiffer while the ES built closer to OEM specs and hardness. It's like comparing Stock shocks to GR2s to AGXs. If you want to find me someone who has used and tested both, be my guest, I still haven't said the ES are crap, I'm just saying more people prefer the Prothanes to the ES.


Sorry man the ES are WAY stiffer than the OE rubber. vibrationes into the cabin increased 10 fold with the ES inserts in my car. 

This is kinda like Place Racing VS Hot Shot CAI's. Both are good choices....


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

wes said:


> Sorry man the ES are WAY stiffer than the OE rubber. vibrationes into the cabin increased 10 fold with the ES inserts in my car.
> 
> Isn't that much vibration bad for the car? It sounds like a headache waiting to happen.
> I guess that's the route to go if you want to run 1/4's and race, but daily driving quality could be affected, right?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

DraftEm98 said:


> wes said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry man the ES are WAY stiffer than the OE rubber. vibrationes into the cabin increased 10 fold with the ES inserts in my car.
> ...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Motor Mount Inserts commonly called MMIs will make cabin vibrations worse, but it will be primarily at lower RPMs. You can either have the rev bumped up (if you have OBD2), learn to deal with the vibration, or not do the mod. I have seen inserts torn on Specs, but they have a lot of torque and the people who have torn them are track junkies.

I have driven multiple cars with true Motor Mounts...you dont want this as a daily driver. It will literally turn your car into a gigantic dildo. Turn the A/C on and it only gets worse.

Luckily, these are easily reversable mods.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NickZac said:


> Motor Mount Inserts commonly called MMIs will make cabin vibrations worse, but it will be primarily at lower RPMs. You can either have the rev bumped up (if you have OBD2), learn to deal with the vibration, or not do the mod. I have seen inserts torn on Specs, but they have a lot of torque and the people who have torn them are track junkies.
> 
> I have driven multiple cars with true Motor Mounts...you dont want this as a daily driver. It will literally turn your car into a gigantic dildo. Turn the A/C on and it only gets worse.
> 
> Luckily, these are easily reversable mods.


This is technically incorrect... Dildo's don't vibrate...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

wes said:


> This is technically incorrect... Dildo's don't vibrate...


LOL LMFAO That had me rollin. I suppose my technical knowledge on sex toys is lacking. So let me rephrase that...the car would become a big dildo if you lined it in 12 inches of silicone. It would become a big vibrator if you install stiffer mounts or inserts.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i think if you keep the rear engine insert instead of replacing it w/ the urethane, that will help, not sure where i heard it from, but it makes sense


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

himbo said:


> i think if you keep the rear engine insert instead of replacing it w/ the urethane, that will help, not sure where i heard it from, but it makes sense


Do you mean if you just replace the front mount bushings and not put the insert into the rear mount? If so, I can say from firsthand experience that it is a very good compromise between keeping the engine in its place and maintaining decent ride comfort (though I left the rear ES insert in anyway. I figured I may as well after all the trouble I went through).


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

ReVerm said:


> Do you mean if you just replace the front mount bushings and not put the insert into the rear mount? If so, I can say from firsthand experience that it is a very good compromise between keeping the engine in its place and maintaining decent ride comfort (though I left the rear ES insert in anyway. I figured I may as well after all the trouble I went through).


how much would not puttting the rear mount bushing in, affect performance. Does the car vibrate that much with all the bushings in place??


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

bling said:


> where can i get some energy motor mounts? Do they really help in 1/4 mile times


 http://www.courtesyparts.com/energysuspension/sentra.html

Try that link. The manual and auto mounts are the same with exception to the 4th mount, which is on manuals only and is called the 'dogbone' mount.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

bling said:


> how much would not puttting the rear mount bushing in, affect performance. Does the car vibrate that much with all the bushings in place??


For me, it's more the noise than the vibration. Because the bushings leave no gaps like with the stock rubber bushings, a lot more engine noise is transmitted into the cabin. It's hard to say how much it "affects performance". I've never driven hard with the rear bushing insert out (just once around the block to see what it would do).


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Just my 2 cents. I put Energy Suspension (torque mounts only) inserts in my car with worn mounts but by the time 6 months rolled around the ES stopped working... they made a big difference at first but after a while the engine moved all over the place again as if there were no inserts.

I then went with a full Prothane set, which is stiffer than a full ES set. But, like ES, the Prothanes "settled" and softened a bit after a year as well, but they ended up being the perfect compromise between engine control and NVH.

ES has been around for a long time.. other companies have stepped up and offered better products for a better price. Prothanes are highly recommended!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg200SE-R said:


> Just my 2 cents. I put Energy Suspension (torque mounts only) inserts in my car with worn mounts but by the time 6 months rolled around the ES stopped working... they made a big difference at first but after a while the engine moved all over the place again as if there were no inserts.
> 
> I then went with a full Prothane set, which is stiffer than a full ES set. But, like ES, the Prothanes "settled" and softened a bit after a year as well, but they ended up being the perfect compromise between engine control and NVH.
> 
> ES has been around for a long time.. other companies have stepped up and offered better products for a better price. Prothanes are highly recommended!


Same thing here, I initially installed the rear ES insert on the warn OEM mount. It didn't feel great so I bought a new OEM mount and coupled it with the ES insert and noticed a night and day difference. ES does say in the instructions that if mounts are worn out or torn to replace them first...


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

i don't get it, on http://www.courtesyparts.com/energysuspension/sentra.html they have 1.6 motor mount inserts for a 91-94 200sx and the motor mounts for a 91-99 200sx. Which one would i get?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

all 91-99 motor mount inserts are the same. 1.6 or 2.0, B13 or B14, they all use the same mounts.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I have 2 brand-new OEM mounts from Courtesy Nissan (ordered while Greg V. was there) if you're still interested in the ES inserts... I have no need for them anymore.

I have to admit, I probably would have a much better opinion of ES inserts if I had installed them along with new mounts. But it was too late, I had already decided to go with prothanes.


----------

